# Need help with a new bad behavior



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

First, shorten up your leash - either purchase a "Traffic Lead" or tie an extra loop in the leash near the clasp that gives him about 12" when you are walking down the stairs...

Then when you get out into more open space go back to your longer leash...work on the ignoring...plant your feet close together - dont walk until he stops pestering you...


----------



## Tedybear (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for that advice, Mary, but I failed to mention that this is "in the house" behavior....not on a leash.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Traffic Lead









Two Handled Lead









2 handled lead in action


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Get some yummy treats and when your Cody (my heart dog was Cody) tries to go through your legs, stop, lure him to the outside of your left leg and give a command. "By me" is short and gets the message across. Go up one stair with him next to you and treat. Repeat. Don't do any stairs without a handful of treats and making him get next to your left knee. It shouldn't take a smart golden pup long to figure out the proper way to walk!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

When you want to go down the stairs have him wait on the top until your downstairs and then call him down to you, same with going up.
Practice that with a person either holding your dog on the collar or leash tell him to sit and wait then when you go down and he wants to get up he is going to get a correction that he understands. It needs some practice but you'll find out that with consistancy he is going to get it.
I hope this made sense to you,
All the best,


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Leash, short leash indoors! This is a great example of why I am trying to learn "heel" for my 5 month old GR boy, Dax. He does tend to get excited and criss-cross walking in front of us and it's a training thing that he's lacking from me.

I think you'll continue to get great advise here, but my amatuer 2 cents is to try to work with Cody to learn "heel" so that when you are inside or outside he will stop this kind of thing.

Darn it.. I just read something, I think it was a post here? about teaching this and it involved lots of great treats, teaching the boy to walk on your left side doling out the treats as he stayed on your left side and eventually teaching him by giving him treats from your right hand when he touches his nose to your hand while walking on your left side. Now I feel terrible for not bookmarking that post, or remember who posted it! :doh: :doh:


Tiffany


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry...I assumed it was an outdoor staircase....

If he is going to trip you going down the stairs...then you need to have some way to control him...a very short traffic lead or even a 'tab' (they are about 4" long with no loop) so you can control him while walking....a tab is something he could wear while you are home if necessary (you wouldnt need to take it on and off his collar)
Your absolutely right...it is dangerous to have a dog weaving in or around your legs on a staircase...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

My dogs used to do this ecspecially when I was carrying laundry. When I am going down the steps I give a very firm "wait" command. Then I go down and then say "lets go" or "ok" and they know its their turn. If they break the "wait" command I bring them back up and say "wait" just re-direct them.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd work on heel.....outside, inside, whatever. With a leash. 

Do right turns, left turns, figure eights and stop/sit intermittently. Then work on the sit/stay (can use "wait"....I do this too, but make them sit first). Do this on a leash as well.

When he knows what heel means.....and what sit/stay means while at heel, you can get him to sit at the bottom/top of the stairs until you call him up/down.

Do all of this with a lot of praise, and treats. EVERY time he does what you ask, treat him (just tiny, fingernail sized treats....Charlee Bears are great for this), and tell him what a GOOD boy he is. Eventually you can dispense with the treats all the time....once you know he "gets it"......and just use the praise. The praise is ALL important. Goldens love to please their people.

Two or three 15 minute sessions per day will be plenty. You should see a difference within a few days.

The sit/stay is important in many situations....as is the heel command. 

I think these will help to solve your problems!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I use a wait command with Rookie. My stairs are too narrow for both of us to go down at the same time, so I have him wait at the top or bottom until I release him. He's not 100% yet, so I do sometimes have to put him back into position and try again, but he's pretty good and getting better.


----------

